# Rechteck zeichenen und ausgeben lassen.



## Keinen_Plan (31. Jan 2012)

Hallo, hier ist meine Frage:
Wie lasse ich ein Rechteck zeichnen und ausgeben?
hier ist mein Ansatz:


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;                              //Ich weiß, nicht alle imports sind nötig
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.util.Random;

import javax.print.DocFlavor.URL;
import javax.swing.Box;
import javax.swing.BoxLayout;
import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JTextField;


public class probieren{

public void paint(Component c,Graphics g1){                //hier zeichne ich mein Rechteck
		g1.setColor(Color.BLACK);
		g1.fillRect(100,100,150,100);
	}
public static void main (String args []){


final JFrame f = new JFrame("Test");	         // mein Frame
	
Box box = new Box( BoxLayout.Y_AXIS );        //Layout
	
final Container c = f.getContentPane();          


f.add(box);
f.setSize(800,800);
f.setVisible(true);	
//hier weiß ich nicht wie ich meine Grafik ind den Frame einbinde, dass sie angezeigt wird
	
}


	}
```
danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## xehpuk (31. Jan 2012)

Hier findest du Code-Schnipsel zum Ausprobieren (mehr Praxis): http://www.java-forum.org/entwuerfe/113007-kein-swing-tutorial.html
Hier findest du ein Tutorial (mehr Theorie): http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/43939-zeichnen-swing-tutorial.html


----------



## HimBromBeere (31. Jan 2012)

Ergänzung: wenn du Swing verwendest, solltest du nie die paint-Methide überschreiben, sondern ledglich paintComponent(Graphics g), damit alle anderen Komponenten, so es denn solche gibt, von Java gezeichnet werden können.


----------

